# 93 HB Shifting.



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello,
My 93 HB has 107k and drives great and the trans shifts very well ,but lately when im at a stop light in neatral and I try to put it in 1st sometimes it will not go!

If I put it in another gear and maybe move the truck slightly it will go in fine.
Sometimes I wont be expecting it and ill get ready tro go into 1st and it will not go unless I slam it!

Any idea why it might be doing that?
I dont want to tear it up when i slam it.
Thanks!


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Sounds like your syncronizer (sp) is bad. Once your truck is rolling the grears are moving and first gear can match up and slide in place. You're not helping your tranny any by slam shifting.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Sounds like the clutch hydraulic may need bleeding, try pumping the clutch pedal a few time when it happens again to see if it helps. check the clutch master cylinder to see if the fluid is low if it is the slave cylinder my be leaking, top it up with some brake fluid if it's low.


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Oldnissanguy said:


> Sounds like your syncronizer (sp) is bad. Once your truck is rolling the grears are moving and first gear can match up and slide in place. You're not helping your tranny any by slam shifting.


The synchronizer comes into play when the vehicle in on the move not when it's at a stop, you don't need sync when you are not moving.


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Win lowe said:


> The synchronizer comes into play when the vehicle in on the move not when it's at a stop, you don't need sync when you are not moving.


Actually you kinda do... when it's hard to shift into reverse or something, you shift through 1 and 2, and THEN go to reverse - suddenly it's a lot easier. That's the effect of the synchros at a standstill, if I'm not mistaken. 

Someone correct me if I'm wrong though. I'm wrong often, so I'll be waiting.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

We ARE talking about a manual transmission here, aren't we? Specifics, please...


----------



## Win lowe (Dec 15, 2006)

Yontrop said:


> Actually you kinda do... when it's hard to shift into reverse or something, you shift through 1 and 2, and THEN go to reverse - suddenly it's a lot easier. That's the effect of the synchros at a standstill, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong though. I'm wrong often, so I'll be waiting.


For a start reverse doesnt have synchro, and yes sometimes it maybe hard to engage reverse and you move to a forward gear then it will go into reverse but that has nothing to do with having synchro on the gears. the gears have synchro-mesh to make it easy to change gear on the move


----------



## Yontrop (May 14, 2004)

Hah, see, what did I tell you? I was wrong.

I know a lot about cars, but transmissions till somewhat baffle me. Thanks.


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

I was having trouble shifting my 89 into 1st and 2nd when I first got it, particularly when cold out. Someone on this board told me to put in Redline gear lubricant which I did. When I filled it, I jacked up the left side and really filled it full. That did the trick. It has shifted smooth ever since. Not only does it shift smooth, the 4wd on this truck engages and disengages smoother than any other truck I have ever had. It is even smoother than our 95 Pathfinder. The 95 is rough, but it has an automatic transmission. I sure wish it were a manual.


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Smith1000 said:


> I was having trouble shifting my 89 into 1st and 2nd when I first got it, particularly when cold out. Someone on this board told me to put in Redline gear lubricant which I did. When I filled it, I jacked up the left side and really filled it full. That did the trick. It has shifted smooth ever since. Not only does it shift smooth, the 4wd on this truck engages and disengages smoother than any other truck I have ever had. It is even smoother than our 95 Pathfinder. The 95 is rough, but it has an automatic transmission. I sure wish it were a manual.



My HB has had redline manual tranny oil since I bought it with 98k on it.
It shifts great once under way , but if it has any trouble at all its getting into to 1st when stoped.


----------



## Fred S (Aug 26, 2006)

abmobil said:


> My HB has had redline manual tranny oil since I bought it with 98k on it.
> It shifts great once under way , but if it has any trouble at all its getting into to 1st when stoped.


Same here, and I don't think we're the only ones.
I just go to second and then first and it works fine. I've done it so often that I don't even think about it anymore.

Fred


----------

